# All my shrimps disappeared



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

2 cleaner and 2 blood shrimps are gone. I do not see them already at least one week. I know they are hiding when changing skin, but I do not see any skin attached to the Power heads as usual.
Fishes and corals are doing perfect and water parameters are good also.
The only addition to the tank was peaceful wrasse ( i don not remember name). She its small snails, but I do not think she can get shrimp

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

You should double-check on the wrasse, since it is the newest addition. While in general a specimen can be shrimp-safe, sometimes each specimen can develop its own taste bud. But usually, even if the shrimp is eaten, you should still see the skeleton pieces...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is Whipfin Fairy Wrasse ( I think so) and I got it from SUM. They are really peaceful, until Ken trained them to kill shrimps to increase sales 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL! could you imaging that being a true tactic to increase sales? pure genius! haha


----------

